# Bathing a milk snake



## Mikey1872 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all.

Have had a Snow corn snake for a few months now as my bro in law works offshore and cant really look after it.

Anyway it is doing fine, got much bigger now I have it (4ft).

I have just bought an Apricot milk snake. However I have fed it 1 baby mouse per week for 2 weeks and it has not came out the other end yet.

Guy in the shop said to give it a bath in lukewarm water, good advice??



Plus I have read on here that using a bulb is better than heat mats. I have heat mats for both so am I doing it wrong?

Cheers for any advice


----------



## Mikey1872 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, gave it a bath and it looked pretty desperate to get out at first, but it calmed down and had a wee swim

Its due a feed on thur so I will leave it till then to see if it has a poo.

If not anyone anymore ideas? Cant be good for it to have 2 small mice in it for this long??


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Are you feeding it pinkies? 
Poop is mostly made of hair as this is the only bit they don't digest, since pinkies don't have any there's not usually much poop.
A bath wouldn't be necessary until it hadn't pooped for quite a few weeks and you can usually see it being stored up just above the vent.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Mikey1872 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> Are you feeding it pinkies?
> Poop is mostly made of hair as this is the only bit they don't digest, since pinkies don't have any there's not usually much poop.
> A bath wouldn't be necessary until it hadn't pooped for quite a few weeks and you can usually see it being stored up just above the vent.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i



No its on small mice, never had a snake from this age so not sure whether to keep feeding it or not:blush:

Is it ok to carry on feeding and it will go when its ready or should I hold back until its had a poo?

The shop never told me if it was pooing regularly or not. I still have their feeding schedule and it was on a mouse a week.


----------



## Mikey1872 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just checked and still nothing.

Should I feed him as he is due a feed tomorrow??


----------

